# Help! Need suggestions



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Ok guys .I have rebuild my bike now with the following part and things ive done

NEW HEAD
New Wiseco Piston .50 with rings 
New Wiseco Valve seals
New Wiseco Gaskets all from base up 
Radiator Relocation 
Snorkeled
Sun Pro Oil,Temp,Volt Guages
New Time Chain and gear

Ok well a few weeks back i took it out for a test spin before i took it to Crosby ( HWY 90 ) got off in a hole got out of the hole and maybe 100 yards from thehole i head a noise ( Grinding Sound ) shut bike off started it back up and went maybe 50 yards still heard it killed it again . let it sit again started it back up after about 5 minutes no noise . Got it started again and put it in gear and headed home bout 1/2 mile . no noise but wouldnt run at Wide Open Throttle . Got home realized i forgot to put Carb vents back on . Noticed i had fuel misting out of the back of the carb . Cleaned the carb put it back on still wouldnt run WOT and spewing fuel out the back of the carb. well later that night i pulled time chain cover off and rocker arm cover realized i was missing a cam gear bolt ( Grinding sound i mentioned earlier ) wondered where it went and also realized it had slipped time. Well i decided to let it rest for the night . Next day i pulled flywheel cover fly wheel and stator off well there was the bolt sitting down in the bottom of the case tore up to all get out but case was just fine . then found out Time chain was streched and gear was worn . ordered new gear and chain got it put the new gear and new chain on the bike and timed the bike . Well started right up well let it rest again come back the next day and started bike up let it run for about 5 seconds heard a knocking sound . Thought to my self darn it there is the crank bearing out now (not out ) well i investigated it and found out cam gear bolts were bad and cam gear was moving side to side a good bite causing a knock installed new cam gear bolts problem gone started back up sounds like a nice new motor great right . well it would run at WOT but still have fuel coming out of carb. a supposed friend and mechanic said that was normal i thought to myself ok whatever.. well i started to put it back together today . put airbox on bam problem was back with not running at WOT took brand new uni foam filter off still wouldnt run at WOT took box back off walaa run at wot again.. but still misting fuel out of back of carb. called a friend (Ready2goriding ) on here and he said check spark plug well it was running lean. jet it .. Well we started thinking he said hey when u get back home take eather and spray on the carb boot see if it revs up at all . nope nothing well sprayed a little bit were filter goes on in air box well it killed it . So he said valves.. well i took rocker cover off took rocker arms off checked everything from cam. well i can move the valves with my hand about 1/2" give or take .. so either i have a bent valve or bad valve springs.. What do yall suggest sorry for such a long thread but had to get everything out there .. 

Let me know what yall think .. Thanks 
:thinking::thinking:


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

When you hold the throttle open a little fuel mist , will come out of the back of the carb . Because of the pulsing of vac pressure . Do any of the vent lines run into the air box ? Maybe the crank case vent ? Not really familiar with the PoPo's dont know what all hooks into the air box . IMO your problem is not in the carb


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

I know its not in the carb. it was running just fine before i had to replace the time chain . So what im thinking is i have a bent valve or bad valve spring or springs :aargh4:


----------

